# Mirage Mkiii Another Question



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

I read some places that O&W made some improvements on the standard 7750 which is really an economy movement. Does anyone know if any such improvements were made and what they may be?

Yes the movement is durable, not knocking it. It could be more durable without the plastic parts. The hour wheel I believe runs in no bushing but just in a hole in the plate etc. A basic 7750 is not so pretty when I compare it to my vintage 50's chronos.

Thats the only thing holding me back buying one. That is the comparison between what was and what is.

Appreciate any advice you can give me regarding anything O&W may have done with the 7750.

Thanks!


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

O&W have done nothing to the movements.

When you say hour wheel, you mean the hour chronograph wheel. It does not need a jewel as it only turns very slowly and would not be turning all the time.

Your 50's chronos probably do not have an hour chronograph wheels.


----------



## hakim (Sep 13, 2004)

I had a Mirage III some time back and it ran perfectly, then sold it and now I miss it









As soon as the finances improve somewhat I really want to get another one. Perfect size, dial clarity and I like the case design.


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

Thanks

Yea and Roy comparing the workmanship to the Valjoux column wheel movements and the Landeron with sliders, they were a work of art, really the column wheel movements were very nice.

And yes Roy was the hour chrono wheel I was thinking of. Guess unless you ran the chrono all the time it would not be a wear point for a very long time.

Have any of you had one long enough, a 7750, to experience first hand wear issues of any type? thanks


----------



## quoll (Apr 20, 2006)

As the new owner of Hakim's Mirage, I can state that it is still running perfectly, and you can't have it back.









The only addition over a completely 'stock' 7750 that I am aware of is the day function. The Mirage performs extremely well at its price point - and many much more expensive watches have stock Valjoux movements with some plastic parts. A movement alone will cost you about Â£200.


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

lol the wants and needs and desires.

Hakim some day you will pick up another just hold off on other purchases and give the money to me to hold for you









Agree the movements seem to be in the price range you mention, as low retail USD about $360. Then look at the case kits $ and still left with a nameless generic piece


----------



## hakim (Sep 13, 2004)

> quoll Posted Today, 07:50 PM
> 
> As the new owner of Hakim's Mirage, I can state that it is still running perfectly, and you can't have it back.










No worries mate. I'm happy you're enjoying it!



> James Posted Today, 07:52 PM
> 
> Hakim some day you will pick up another just hold off on other purchases


Easier said than done


----------



## Agent orange (Feb 11, 2006)

Hi James

There a two very small plastic part in the base Valjoux 7750, a bush (which Roy was refering to) and a brake. The reason I know this because last week I had a longish chat with my local watch repairer. The subject got round to grail movements and I expressed a desire for the Lemania 5100, turns out he had a Fortis with the 5100 but wasn't impressed. I asked why and explained that I thought the base 7750 had some plastic parts that were usually replaced by the larger manufacturers (Breitling etc) who upgraded the movement. He then proceeded to open the Fortis and low and behold, plastic and lots of it. I'm sure it wouldn't effect the precision of the movement but it didn't look good I have to say.

His advice, and I respect his opinion (he's a second generation watch repairer who specialises in Rolex and Omega's) ignore the hype and exclusivity generated by the Swatch group, and stick to the Valjoux 7750, a much better movement in his opinion.

Hope that helps in your decision, if not here's some pics of my Mirage, a beautiful watch IMHO.




























Cheers

Gary


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

thanks.

yea I believe there are just the 2 small plastic pieces one bushing and the brake. a well used and respected movement making it fairly easy to get parts for...........unless something happens we all have to send our ETA movements to Swatch to get fixed in some years


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

The Mirage 111 is a cracking watch and I had one.

The 7750 is a damn good tough movement.

However, I do prefer my Longines


----------



## lysanderxiii (Nov 10, 2006)

quoll said:


> The only addition over a completely 'stock' 7750 that I am aware of is the day function.


A stock ETA 7750 comes with day and date.

The hour register moves fifteen degrees every thirty minutes, and the only load on the pivots is the weight of the hand and the pressure of the detent spring. Hardly a point of wear even if the chronograph function was used continuously.

The plastic bushing in question is the bushing that the center chrongraph second hand runs in. This bushing is made to be easily removed, if replacement is required. Again, the loads on this bushing are minute, and it is more for appearance sake that it is repaced by some makers. Actually, the plastic bushing might be better, as the type of plastic tends to be self-lubricating.

The plastic brake is for the hour register, again another lightly loaded part.

The Lemania, on the other hand has a hand-full of gears on the dial side that are plastic.


----------



## hakim (Sep 13, 2004)

This is great guys. Thanks!









I think I've learnt a lot about the Val7750 from this post. Always liked this movement better than the 5100, noisy rotor and all


----------



## media_mute (Apr 30, 2006)

I'm waiting for my first 7750 to arrive with great excitement!


----------



## Ironpants (Jul 1, 2005)

Griff said:


> However, I do prefer my Longines


Ohh you had to bring it out again









Toby


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

media_mute said:


> I'm waiting for my first 7750 to arrive with great excitement!


What have you got coming in


----------

